# Bill would allow year around trapping of coons and possums



## lampern (Feb 2, 2022)

https://www.legis.ga.gov/legislation/61578


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2022)

I`m not so sure that is a good idea.


----------



## sportsman94 (Feb 2, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not so sure that is a good idea.



Interested to hear why you feel that way. 

Sounds like it could be beneficial for turkey nests to me


----------



## dfurdennis (Feb 2, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not so sure that is a good idea.


Agreed...I'm sure they have seasons for a reason... I'm not a specialist but all the animals have a purpose.. with the exception of wild hogs... They are just plain useless but they are tasty.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2022)

It’s already legal to do it within 200 yards of a dwelling or barn to protect livestock.Now the deer farmers want to be able to do it to protect their deer bait


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Interested to hear why you feel that way.
> 
> Sounds like it could be beneficial for turkey nests to me


Folks can already hunt them for 4 months and trap for 3. They either just too lazy or don’t want to make it a priority to get rid of them during that time


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 2, 2022)

There are so few trappers and coon hunters and so many deer feeders out there that I think its a good idea. Open it up for a few years and see if that helps the turkey numbers rebound to where they should be. A lot of people dont trap during the last part of deer season because they dont want to run all over their leases scaring the crap out of the deer and shoving them to slaughter on the neighbors.

Personally, I would rather remove pests during the winter/spring/summer months...

Obviously there is a serious overpopulation of raccoons in the state or they wouldn't be bring this up.


----------



## sportsman94 (Feb 2, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Folks can already hunt them for 4 months and trap for 3. They either just too lazy or don’t want to make it a priority to get rid of them during that time



I could be very wrong here, but trapping is all about creating a void. Seems like it would be most beneficial to create that void leading up to and during nesting season. I think knocking them out in February is ok, but think it would be much more beneficial if you could do it during nesting season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Interested to hear why you feel that way.
> 
> Sounds like it could be beneficial for turkey nests to me




I feel that way because everything is here for a reason. For those that have an overabundance of coons and possums, hunt them during the hunting and trapping season. You can take out enough to make a difference. All these predators are here for a reason too. They serve a purpose just like everything else in the ecosystem does. I don`t think any of us has to worry about the predators wiping out prey.


----------



## sportsman94 (Feb 2, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> I feel that way because everything is here for a reason. For those that have an overabundance of coons and possums, hunt them during the hunting and trapping season. You can take out enough to make a difference. All these predators are here for a reason too. They serve a purpose just like everything else in the ecosystem does. I don`t think any of us has to worry about the predators wiping out prey.



Thanks for sharing Nic! I’m a young buck so I have no idea, but you might. I assume the furbearer seasons were created as they are due to fur being prime during that time. Since there is essentially no fur market left, do you know if there is a biological reason not to take predators out during that time frame? I’m not for waging all out war on any predator since all non invasive (and some invasives) are meant to be here, but can see trapping as an important management tool to achieve a specific goal of increasing survival chances for ground nesting birds. In reality, I’m all for opening more options to the average Joe. Just because it becomes legal doesn’t mean everyone is going to get out in the heat of summer and trap them. It just provides an opportunity for those serious about helping manage the land.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2022)

The biological reason is the same as why deer season is when it is—so you’re not killing the annuals when the young are still dependent on their mother to live


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 2, 2022)

I’m not interested in killing coons or possums in the summertime, but I’m not opposed to a bill allowing it. I believe there IS a season because there WAS a fur market. Now that there’s not and may never again be, there probably shouldn’t be a season.  I can assure you, removing kill and harvest restrictions on coons and possums will not lead to their extinction!


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 2, 2022)

Also, I’m willing to bet you’ll be able to count on your two hands the number of deer farmers or anyone else in GA actually running trap lines during July and August if it passes.  Quail plantations excluded.


----------



## cj580guitar (Feb 2, 2022)

I’d like to see it extended through March.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 2, 2022)

I guess we could just use the same old tired bone head logic from the deer forum on this. “If you don’t like it, don’t do it…”


----------



## sportsman94 (Feb 2, 2022)

Once again, I may be wrong. I will go ahead and make that statement for 99% of my thoughts in general. Right now I can legally pay an adc trapper to come catch raccoons any time of year for me for any reason. But if I want to do it myself outside of trapping season it is illegal. I’d love to be able to do one more thing myself without being an outlaw.


----------



## antharper (Feb 2, 2022)

You can already get a depredation permit to trap or hunt them year from dnr . Very simple also


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Never though I would see the day where people were against killing coons and possums…. Lol Apparently that time has arrived in my life.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2022)

mallardsx2 said:


> Never though I would see the day where people were against killing coons and possums…. Lol Apparently that time has arrived in my life.




Well, you have now. It`s not about being against killing them. It`s the time of the year that some are wanting to do it. Perhaps if they do grant this you will quit your whining. 

But I doubt it.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 2, 2022)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 2, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Well, you have now. It`s not about being against killing them. It`s the time of the year that some are wanting to do it. Perhaps if they do grant this you will quit your whining.
> 
> But I doubt it.


I thought legalizing baiting was gonna solve all these problems. But not apparently it’s created more (non existent) problems.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 2, 2022)

Throwback said:


> I thought legalizing baiting was gonna solve all these problems. But not apparently it’s created more (non existent) problems.




It sure has, T. More feed means more critters till the carrying capacity of the land is overwhelmed. Then the critters get blamed for it.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 2, 2022)

I’d rather we make baiting ILLEGAL again…..??


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 3, 2022)

sleepr71 said:


> I’d rather we make baiting ILLEGAL again…..??



The game wardens need a purpose. That might be it.


----------



## Philbow (Feb 3, 2022)

My question is whether the DNR biologist were asked about this proposal or did a politician just decide it would be a good idea?  I suspect it's more political than a biological imperative.


----------



## lampern (Feb 3, 2022)

Philbow said:


> My question is whether the DNR biologist were asked about this proposal or did a politician just decide it would be a good idea?  I suspect it's more political than a biological imperative.



In my experience the DNR was consulted or requested this bill


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 3, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> The game wardens need a purpose. That might be it.



There are plenty of law breakers out there to keep them busy..?


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 3, 2022)

sleepr71 said:


> There are plenty of law breakers out there to keep them busy..?



Dude, most of the other offenders are hard to catch.


----------



## jakebuddy (Feb 4, 2022)

You already can trap all year with a furbearer control permit, just can’t sell anything on the fur market.


----------



## sportsman94 (Feb 4, 2022)

jakebuddy said:


> You already can trap all year with a furbearer control permit, just can’t sell anything on the fur market.



Never heard of this. How do you get it and what limits are put on it? Does it only apply to your personal property or can you use this on hunting clubs/etc? I’ve only heard of animal damage control license which requires taking a test


----------



## Throwback (Feb 4, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> The game wardens need a purpose. That might be it.


Trust me when baiting was legalized I cried I was so happy. I wasn’t alone.


----------



## jakebuddy (Feb 6, 2022)

Any landowner can get it from DNR you just need an actual management plan for your property and how removing predators will help you reach that goal.


----------



## lampern (Feb 10, 2022)

https://www.legis.ga.gov/schedule/h...qACGGA2fEWgMAZ5AsLWRIN0iLGMLsQcWZ8gAAAlpgAAAA

Video on the bill


----------



## kayaksteve (Feb 10, 2022)

lampern said:


> https://www.legis.ga.gov/schedule/h...qACGGA2fEWgMAZ5AsLWRIN0iLGMLsQcWZ8gAAAlpgAAAA
> 
> Video on the bill


Just watched the full video. Thanks for posting.


----------



## antharper (Feb 11, 2022)

lampern said:


> https://www.legis.ga.gov/schedule/h...qACGGA2fEWgMAZ5AsLWRIN0iLGMLsQcWZ8gAAAlpgAAAA
> 
> Video on the bill


Interesting


----------



## Throwback (Feb 11, 2022)

antharper said:


> Interesting


Cliffs notes ?


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Cliffs notes ?



X2


----------



## Throwback (Feb 11, 2022)

They need to add a part to the bill that allows Coon hunters and trappers to hunt and trap anywhere without permission outside of deer season.


----------



## mallardsx2 (Feb 11, 2022)

^^^^^^^^LOL


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> They need to add a part to the bill that allows Coon hunters and trappers to hunt and trap anywhere without permission outside of deer season.



I think trappers already can do that. Most times you can invoice for it too.


----------



## psedna (Feb 11, 2022)

Kinda related on place of predators in the big scheme of things - I hate wild hogs and not aware of any good purpose that they serve and we are just now getting them in the last year or so, I also hate coyotes (some studies suggest approx 50-80%) of fawn crop each year which is hard to get your head around but agree predators have a place in the overall scheme of things.

If we didnt have the coyotes, and with no more does than are taken each year (yes that is our fault and can and should fix that)l SW Ga farmland where we hunt would be over run with deer.

I know bobcats takes out turkeys and fawns, but we have great habitat and I am lucky to see one or two a year, they are so special to me I just cant shoot one anymore...

Buck body weights and horns would suffer and obviously chance of disease if there were no predation.

Im def getting old, finally realizing that issues are often more complex than appear on the surface, and simple fixes usually are not the best answer. 

On this one, I am afraid that I probably dont understand the issue fully enough, to really have an informed opinion at this point (we are not avid turkey hunters but my fifteen year old grandson does manage to take a good gobbler every year even doing the calling now, but something is def affecting our turkey population it appears...


----------



## crackerdave (Feb 11, 2022)

dfurdennis said:


> Agreed...I'm sure they have seasons for a reason... I'm not a specialist but all the animals have a purpose.. with the exception of wild hogs... They are just plain useless but they are tasty.


Lotsa good pork going to waste because nobody wants to "process" it.


----------



## furtaker (Feb 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> They need to add a part to the bill that allows Coon hunters and trappers to hunt and trap anywhere without permission outside of deer season.


Man that was funny.


----------



## antharper (Feb 11, 2022)

Throwback said:


> Cliffs notes ?


? , I didn’t watch it . But I bet it was interesting ?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 12, 2022)

lampern said:


> Basically the DNR is behind this




Proof, or hearsay?


----------



## lampern (Feb 12, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Proof, or hearsay?



Its in the video of the committee meeting.

A woman from the DNR speaks on the bill


----------



## C.Killmaster (Feb 12, 2022)

lampern said:


> Basically the DNR is behind this



DNR was consulted on this, which is not the same as being behind it, and were present at the committee meeting to answer any questions that came up.  Because this was extremely unlikely to negatively impact raccoon and possum populations, which need to be better managed in many areas anyway, there was no biological reason to oppose it.  Several states around us also have no closed season or limits and it hasn't destroyed raccoon and possum populations there.  With that said, DNR will continue to monitor their populations and recommend changes accordingly should an issue ever arise.  This has already been allowed for years with a permit, this just removes the permitting process for those 2 species.


----------



## Throwback (Feb 19, 2022)

If they’re going to do this shouldn’t they also make it legal to use electronic calls for raccoons, fox and bobcats?


----------



## CritterCatcher (Feb 20, 2022)

Throwback said:


> If they’re going to do this shouldn’t they also make it legal to use electronic calls for raccoons, fox and bobcats?


They probably figure folks are doing it anyway, they're just not getting caught.


----------



## lampern (Feb 24, 2022)

Throwback said:


> If they’re going to do this shouldn’t they also make it legal to use electronic calls for raccoons, fox and bobcats?



Or allow shot at least as large as number 4 buckshot and slugs for taking them as well?

You can use rifles but not slugs?


----------



## across the river (Feb 25, 2022)

Its funny to me that people think this will impact raccoons, yet there is no season, limit, etc... on beavers, armadillos, coyotes, pigs, or any other number of animals and there are plenty of all of them.  Much ado about nothing.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 26, 2022)

It’ll benefit the individual that raises Poultry & Quail,etc. Not much else.


----------



## sleepr71 (Feb 26, 2022)

When will it become effective ?


----------



## CritterCatcher (Feb 27, 2022)

across the river said:


> Its funny to me that people think this will impact raccoons, yet there is no season, limit, etc... on beavers, armadillos, coyotes, pigs, or any other number of animals and there are plenty of all of them.  Much ado about nothing.



I don't think you can say that with any certainty. It may be that the reason you think that no closed season on those other animals has had no impact is because it has always been that way. The only way to tell for sure would be to close the season on them for a few years and then watch the numbers.

I'd bet you would definitely see beaver numbers go way up. I know there are a lot of trappers who take them all year round. You might also see that coyotes are impacted significantly as well. Not sure about pigs as I don't follow them closely.

I say, let's try it for a while. If it has no impact, no harm, no foul. If it does, it's a win. I know the population around here has gone stir crazy lately, and the poult count has gone down accordingly.


----------



## across the river (Feb 28, 2022)

CritterCatcher said:


> I don't think you can say that with any certainty. It may be that the reason you think that no closed season on those other animals has had no impact is because it has always been that way. The only way to tell for sure would be to close the season on them for a few years and then watch the numbers.
> 
> I'd bet you would definitely see beaver numbers go way up. I know there are a lot of trappers who take them all year round. You might also see that coyotes are impacted significantly as well. Not sure about pigs as I don't follow them closely.
> 
> I say, let's try it for a while. If it has no impact, no harm, no foul. If it does, it's a win. I know the population around here has gone stir crazy lately, and the poult count has gone down accordingly.




I’m all for it and my comment was in reference to people who think it will “negatively” impact racoons and possums populations overall. While I do think you can impact a local population, at least temporarily, that doesn’t mean there is any real impact to the animal population overall.  Out of all the people I know that deer hunt, very few trap.  Of the ones that do, very few do it everyday the entire season, so they are not going to do it year round.  If you have a bunch of racoons on you place and want to trap them in April, this gives you the ability to do that, which again I think is good.  For the 99% of the other people out there that don’t trap, it has zero impact.  The number of racoons and possums removed as a result of this compared to the total number of racoons in the state will be statistically insignificant. More will get run over by cars during the same period.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2022)

sportsman94 said:


> Interested to hear why you feel that way.
> 
> Sounds like it could be beneficial for turkey nests to me


Turkeys are no more important than coons or possums in the overall scheme of things.

Aldo Leopold had some interesting observations on what he learned about the long-term effects of thoughtlessly trapping skunks in his yard on other critters.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Turkeys are no more important than coons or possums in the overall scheme of things.
> 
> Aldo Leopold had some interesting observations on what he learned about the long-term effects of thoughtlessly trapping skunks in his yard on other critters.



I’ll have to at least partially disagree with you. They are more important to most human beings, and that matters when it comes to us and them.  Turkeys are obviously way down the food chain, but I don’t think anything would be negatively impacted by turkeys being at the top of their “safe” population while coons and possums stay well below their maximum carrying capacity.  I’m not advocating the extermination of any species, but I think what we’re seeing now is coons and possums at the tip top of their possible population range in many places.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> I’ll have to at least partially disagree with you. They are more important to most human beings, and that matters when it comes to us and them.  Turkeys are obviously way down the food chain, but I don’t think anything would be negatively impacted by turkeys being at the top of their “safe” population while coons and possums stay well below their maximum carrying capacity.  I’m not advocating the extermination of any species, but I think what we’re seeing now is coons and possums at the tip top of their possible population range in many places.


Humans aren't the end all when it comes to balance in the environment. We are the only critter that every other critter on earth would be  better off  without. Humans are no more important than possums in the overall scheme of things, and are a lot younger species. Possums and turkeys and coons have lived together just fine for tens of thousands of years. The only critter that has about wiped out the turkey population wasn't possums or coons, it was humans.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Humans aren't the end all when it comes to balance in the environment. We are the only critter that every other critter on earth would be  better off  without. Humans are no more important than possums in the overall scheme of things, and are a lot younger species. Possums and turkeys and coons have lived together just fine for tens of thousands of years. The only other critter that has about wiped out the turkey population wasn't possums or coons, it was humans.



That’s why I only partially disagreed with you.  Like it or not, humans are tasked with both managing and dominating the animal kingdom.  For those who have abused that aspect, shame on them!  The relationship of God/man/animal is the root of our difference of opinion on this I’d suspect.  In my view human kind is most certainly more important than possums in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> That’s why I only partially disagreed with you.  Like it or not, humans are tasked with both managing and dominating the animal kingdom.  For those who have abused that aspect, shame on them!  The relationship of God/man/animal is the root of our difference of opinion on this I’d suspect.  In my view human kind is most certainly more important than possums in the overall scheme of things.


Everybody's entitled to their own opinion. I consider myself and my friends and family more important than possums, but as a species, we suck, and there are 1,000000000000000x too many of us.


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 28, 2022)

NCHillbilly said:


> Everybody's entitled to their own opinion. I consider myself and my friends and family more important than possums, but as a species, we suck, and there are 1,000000000000000x too many of us.



Maybe not in the next few days if we play our cards wrong with Russia!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 28, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> Maybe not in the next few days if we play our cards wrong with Russia!


Thermonuclear war won't help the turkeys, coons and possums out much either.


----------



## kayaksteve (Feb 28, 2022)

I like the idea of opening the season up year round because I don’t think any more people will or won’t trap because of it. It’ll allow someone to do what they think is right on their property and anyone who is interested in trapping year around is probably pretty interested in the over all conservation of their land and the animals that live there. The only thing that could be a problem in my mind is trapping in the dead of summer when it regularly hits the high 90s in Georgia and an animal baking alive in a trap all day. I think most trappers are responsible enough to handle this in the right way though.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 4, 2022)

The animal rights folks are calling about it now in force. Good luck.


----------



## CritterCatcher (Mar 5, 2022)

Throwback said:


> The animal rights folks are calling about it now in force. Good luck.


It has already passed the House, and somebody who says they have a very reliable source says it will pass the Senate too.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 8, 2022)

When is it to go before the Senate?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 8, 2022)

buckpasser said:


> When is it to go before the Senate?



It's referred to committee, so it needs a favorable report from the committee before it will go for a full Senate vote.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2022)

I could use a baked coon about now with carrots ?  potatoes ? and onions ?


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 8, 2022)

There is a season?


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> There is a season?


Salt and pepper with a few others to taste !


----------



## antharper (Mar 8, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I could use a baked coon about now with carrots ?  potatoes ? and onions ?


I got a few in the freezer , I can spare one I guess


----------



## antharper (Mar 8, 2022)

kmckinnie said:


> I could use a baked coon about now with carrots ?  potatoes ? and onions ?


I’ll trade u a hog


----------



## dfurdennis (Mar 14, 2022)

Anybody know when this goes to the Senate?


----------



## Hal Bridges (Mar 21, 2022)

It passed, now waiting on governor to sign I suppose.  Looked it up on LegiScan and it had this -2022-03-17 - _Senate_ - Passage By Substitute: Senate Vote #689 (Y: 44 N: 10 NV: 0 Abs: 2) [PASS]


----------



## sportsman94 (Mar 21, 2022)

So would this go into effect next year?


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 21, 2022)

Hal Bridges said:


> It passed, now waiting on governor to sign I suppose.  Looked it up on LegiScan and it had this -2022-03-17 - _Senate_ - Passage By Substitute: Senate Vote #689 (Y: 44 N: 10 NV: 0 Abs: 2) [PASS]



It has to go back to the House because the Senate made some changes.


----------



## Gbr5pb (Mar 21, 2022)

Hopefully it will pass just for now I live trap and relocate to the train station


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 21, 2022)

Gbr5pb said:


> Hopefully it will pass just for now I live trap and relocate to the train station



Don't relocate live raccoons, it spreads rabies to other areas.


----------



## antharper (Mar 22, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> Don't relocate live raccoons, it spreads rabies to other areas.


Also illegal isn’t it .


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 22, 2022)

antharper said:


> Also illegal isn’t it .



I think so, but I don't recall a specific code section or regulation right off hand.


----------



## CritterCatcher (Mar 23, 2022)

C.Killmaster said:


> It has to go back to the House because the Senate made some changes.


Yup, and the change they made makes it pretty much useless even if it does pass. The version that passed the Senate leaves it up to the Board of Natural Resources who have been against it from the start, for unfounded reasons.


----------



## buckpasser (Mar 23, 2022)

CritterCatcher said:


> Yup, and the change they made makes it pretty much useless even if it does pass. The version that passed the Senate leaves it up to the Board of Natural Resources who have been against it from the start, for unfounded reasons.



Good grief…

@C.Killmaster who would be in charge of furbearer regulations and/or the decision moving forward if this version passes?  What do you predict the outcome would be in that case?  Also, can you please take over the entire agency?  I was in favor of you running all big game animals anyway, so this won’t be much more on you!  Put Turkey doc as lead janitor if you don’t mind.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Mar 24, 2022)

CritterCatcher said:


> Yup, and the change they made makes it pretty much useless even if it does pass. The version that passed the Senate leaves it up to the Board of Natural Resources who have been against it from the start, for unfounded reasons.



The Board has not been against this bill, the change was made so it wouldn't apply to WMAs.  If the bill is successful a regulation will be proposed to open the season year-round on private land only.  The Board will have authority to change the regulation if there's ever a biological need to regulate the season again.


----------



## SMD (Mar 24, 2022)

Thanks for the update and clarification!


----------



## lampern (Apr 15, 2022)

https://gon.com/news/georgia-legislation-allows-year-round-hunting-trapping-raccoons-possums


----------



## jakebuddy (Apr 22, 2022)

Anyone know if the governor signed yet?


----------



## CritterCatcher (Apr 22, 2022)

jakebuddy said:


> Anyone know if the governor signed yet?


He has not signed it yet, but he has also not vetoed it, so it might become law without his signature. I have been told that he is going to sign it though.


----------



## LONGTOM (May 11, 2022)

did it get signed


----------



## CritterCatcher (May 15, 2022)

LONGTOM said:


> did it get signed


It has finally been signed. Becomes effective in July.


----------



## cj580guitar (May 21, 2022)

What day does it go into effect ?


----------



## CritterCatcher (May 23, 2022)

cj580guitar said:


> What day does it go into effect ?


I think the first, but not sure.


----------



## CoonHunter30251 (May 24, 2022)

I hope they let us hunt coons year round. If we can have places to hunt them. Land is being bought up all over. Just lost almost 5000 acres in Heard for a Land fill  to come in. From what we have been told. Deer hunters lost there lease to deer hunt it also. But if no body has a place to hunt the coons then it will never work


----------



## Throwback (May 24, 2022)

CoonHunter30251 said:


> I hope they let us hunt coons year round. If we can have places to hunt them. Land is being bought up all over. Just lost almost 5000 acres in Heard for a Land fill  to come in. From what we have been told. Deer hunters lost there lease to deer hunt it also. But if no body has a place to hunt the coons then it will never work


Where’s the landfill going ?


----------



## Danuwoa (May 24, 2022)

I know a bunch folks that do that already.


----------



## backhometrapper (Jun 3, 2022)

any more info on when this law goes in to effect


----------



## CritterCatcher (Jun 3, 2022)

backhometrapper said:


> any more info on when this law goes in to effect



According to this website, it's in effect now.
https://legiscan.com/GA/research/HB1147/2021


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 4, 2022)

2022-05-10 Effective Date 2022-05-10
2022-05-10 Act 863
2022-05-10 Date Signed by Governor
2022-04-06 Sent to Governor
2022-03-30 Agreed Senate Amend or Sub


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 4, 2022)

"To amend Chapter 3 of Title 27 of the Official Code of Georgia Annotated, relating to wildlife generally, so as to authorize, at the discretion of the Board of Natural Resources, the trapping on private land and hunting of raccoons and opossum year round; to provide for related matters; to provide an effective date; to repeal conflicting laws; and for other purposes."

Looks like the ACT only authorized the DNR to make a change at its discretion and I guess that will take a while.  I believe they have to hold hearings first and then take input from the public before they will actually change the regulations.  My bet is it will be next year or maybe even fall under the two year regulation change cycle they use before actually going into effect.  Maybe someone from DNR can enlighten us on this process. Charlie?


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 4, 2022)

I also doubt they will be writing any citations for trapping coons and possums between now and the time it actually goes into effect...


----------



## furtaker (Jun 4, 2022)

I'm glad this is becoming law.


----------



## CritterCatcher (Jun 13, 2022)

I ate at Baby Jo's in Winfield last night and there were a couple of Game Wardens eating there as well. While they were waiting for their food, I went over and asked them about this. They said it goes into effect on July 1. So, there is your answer @backhometrapper. Just a couple more weeks, and have at it.


----------



## jrickman (Jun 13, 2022)

This is definitely needed, if my anecdotal experience is anything close to reality. I do most of my stomping around in Habersham, Stephens, and Rabun counties and you just about trip over them now up here. I live in town and have to deal with them more now than I ever did years ago when I lived out in the boondocks. Not only are they more populous, they are getting pretty bold. Possums have always been that way, feeling free to wander right up to a house and snoop around, but I had a coon looking at me through the window from my porch roof one night not that long ago. If coons are coming out of the woods and scouting out houses on the regular, you can bet they are doing it because there's a crowd out in the woods eating everything in sight. My uncle pointed this out to me several years ago, and said then that between coons, yotes, and tree huggers, wild turkeys up here would be like grouse in a decade.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 13, 2022)

The feral pigs are "hogging" all the food!
They're the ones who need trapping year round. Possums eat ticks! They're good guys.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Jun 13, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> The feral pigs are "hogging" all the food!
> They're the ones who need trapping year round. Possums eat ticks! They're good guys.



Possums eat lots of things in abundance and ticks isn't one of them.  That's a made up story by the "animal lover" crowd.  They eat chickens, eggs, turkey eggs, dead stuff, and maybe a tick or two if it happens to crawl into their mouth.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Possums eat lots of things in abundance and ticks isn't one of them.  That's a made up story by the "animal lover" crowd.  They eat chickens, eggs, turkey eggs, dead stuff, and maybe a tick or two if it happens to crawl into their mouth.




Yep. Possums ain`t gonna waste the energy to purposely hunt ticks.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 13, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Possums ain`t gonna waste the energy to purposely hunt ticks.


Maybe I just need a flock of guineas.Whatcha think,Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 13, 2022)

crackerdave said:


> Maybe I just need a flock of guineas.Watcha think,Nick?




Just holler at me when you want them brutally murdered.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 13, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Just holler at me when you want them brutally murdered.


Will do...we'll have a guinea-killin party!?


----------



## Doug B. (Jun 13, 2022)

cowhornedspike said:


> Possums eat lots of things in abundance and ticks isn't one of them.  That's a made up story by the "animal lover" crowd.  They eat chickens, eggs, turkey eggs, dead stuff, and maybe a tick or two if it happens to crawl into their mouth.


I would guess that turkeys probably eat more ticks than possums do!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 16, 2022)

Doug B. said:


> I would guess that turkeys probably eat more ticks than possums do!


Anything that eats ticks is a friend of mine!


----------



## C.Killmaster (Jun 16, 2022)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep. Possums ain`t gonna waste the energy to purposely hunt ticks.



The whole "possums eat lots of ticks" came from a lab study where they were experimentally putting ticks on possums for disease transmission work or something.  However, I guess possums like to groom and they consumed every tick that was put on them.  From there either the researchers and/or media incorrectly extrapolated that possums are all out there cleaning the woods of thousands of ticks.


----------



## ucfireman (Jun 16, 2022)

I had outdoor cats a while back. I kept food out for them, the opossums would come around every night to eat the food. No big deal. 
But I still had bunches of ticks and there were a good many opossums that were local. So take what you will.


----------

